# RIP M&M



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

I lost my little sweetie pie, M&M today. She has been doing very well lately and just kept getting worse. I had her put down today because she was suffering so much....it wasn't fair to keep her alive any longer. This is so hard for me, I really liked her and she was very sweet. She will be dearly missed.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Shes in a good place now and I'm sure shes greatful for all the love and kindness you had given her.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm sorry that you lost your ratty. If she was your only one, take time before considering another one. I hope you feel better. *hug*


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i currently have 5 other rats.


----------

